# First attack



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, I have an injured 6 week old Cornish. Had to work late last night and couldn't find her when I got home and put everybody away. Both of us looked and looked. This morning I found her where they like to hang out but she has a bunch of superficial wound to the chest and a puncture over her right wing. She went straight to the heat lamp when I took her into the coop. I HAVE to go to work, or I would stay home and tend her. If she survives the day I'll face lots of questions. Will she be edible if I butcher her tonight? Should I nnurse her back to health, knowing she has only a few weeks to live? I barely slept last night worrying about her and was as relieved to find her as she was to be found.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sorry Jewelslette! I think we've pretty much all been there. Imo, if she's alive when you get home, I would treat her and let her health return. Even though she's a meatie, she may not be edible because of bruising. It sounds like someone's dog ,fox, ot hawk may have tried to get her. All 3 are out and teaching their young to hunt.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks. When I get home, I'm going to go all out in nurse mode of she seems to have a chance.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Is Neosporin the best topical? What is the maintenance hydration level for a 3 lb chicken? I have supplies for sub q.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think that's probably ok to use. I have bactrim which is over the counter, too. Sometimes plain vaseline works just as well. I would clean it with betadine or even just soap and water first though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope she makes it. I'm surprised she got away considering the bite marks.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

I agree. I'm puzzled about it really.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry to bring this up again, but I'm struggling with this pullet. She has survived, but is now extremely high maintenance. She absolutely refuses to stand up. She will sit where I place her and if I don't put food and water within reach of her beak showing eat or drink. All defecation and urination pools under her until I move her. The other chickens are officially sick of her and constantly seek her out to eat and drink her stuff. If she is in their path, they walk over her and occasionally pick at her. She's one of the Cornish rocks, so the weight she has lost makes her look horrible. I don't know whether she has any hope of recovery or not. I'm sure that the longer she refuses to stand the less likely it is that she ever will, bbecause watching the other Cornish shows me they are getting too heavy to get around well. Should I just euthanize her? Keep trying for recovery? Will she ever be edible? The wounds aren't infected, but she is so skinny now, I'm not sure whether she could ever recover enough,to be edible.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would seriously have to think about making a decision. It's been 10 days now. Can she walk or just doesn't?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Semester is right. I would have to think that she probably has internal damage that may never heal.


----------

